# DIY: Siphoning while pump is on (people with sumps only).



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

~~~Idea modded from mechanical canister filters
~~~If you like the exercise with your water changes; this isn't for you. Walking with 5gal buckets every 3minutes reduced to ZERO. Which translate to more time getting every last bit of poop!
~~~Pics at bottom
1) find a container (dollar store)
2) cut to fit a bulkhead
3) insert and attach bulkhead flange
4) drill holes into a stand pipe
5) wrap stand pipe with floss filter (i used elastic bands)
6) insert stand pipe
7) cut PVC piece for bottom of bulkhead
***
8) attach w/e hose you want to it and direct into sump
8) attach 45/90 degree elbow to small pvc piece, then attach PVC piece to direct into sump
***
9) drill hole into lid, and insert siphon hose to fit

I hang my container beneath display tank, and above sump while i siphon this to get the gravity right. If you want. you can cut a hole in a stool and let it rest on it while you work as well. 
Notes:
a) nothing was PVC glued for the purpose of easily disassemble to wash, rinse, and put away.
b) cracks while cutting can be sealed with aquarium silicone
c) enjoy


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a great water change system. at my sink I have a Y adapter with shutoffs and one side goes in the sink and the other a hose that goes up along the ceiling into my fish room for filling tanks.

Then I have another hose that goes into the sink and the other end goes along the ceiling into the fish room where I just attach it to a 20 watt pump I got on ebay to pump the water out and up and over to the sink. I also have a shut off valve at the end so water won't run down and out when I'm done.

If I had a sump, I would still use this system.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> I have a great water change system. at my sink I have a Y adapter with shutoffs and one side goes in the sink and the other a hose that goes up along the ceiling into my fish room for filling tanks.
> 
> Then I have another hose that goes into the sink and the other end goes along the ceiling into the fish room where I just attach it to a 20 watt pump I got on ebay to pump the water out and up and over to the sink. I also have a shut off valve at the end so water won't run down and out when I'm done.
> 
> If I had a sump, I would still use this system.


How do you siphon the stuff ontop of your substrate? wouldn't the 20w pump drive "just" water out? substrate passing through would dmg an impeller no?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

the odd time I need to clean off the top of the substrate, I do a normal siphon into a large container I have for faster flow and more suction. Then I use my pump in that large container to get rid of the water.

Generally speaking I don't clean the substrate as I have plants in basically all the tanks.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh lol, I have a sand substrate... =)
gotta go nice and slow 8sq ft takes FOREVER.......... been thinkin' about gravel cause im getting hella lazy


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

doing sand is kinda hard at times, you don't want to remove too much water but you want to get it all cleaned up. Gotta do it fast and steady.


----------

